# Edge rebooting & Code V53



## Russell Read (Jun 20, 2019)

Seems about every 2 to 3 weeks my edge will reboot. This would be just annoying but it often happens in the middle of a recording. Then last week I was unable to watch live TV and got code V53. Went thru the usual reboots (yes plural) and start-up process. Same code -- V53. Was Saturday so no joy contacting TiVO Customer Service. Then the problem went away and live TV was back. And yes I did check my cable provider, signal strength, etc. All OK. I endure this hassle because my cable provider WOW only offers antique DVR boxes & WOW is still the cheapest game in town. I'm still under the 5-year TiVO warranty so heading to TiVO to swap out my Edge. Just swapping one hassle for another.


----------

